# Gear for OBX



## skamaniac (Aug 23, 2010)

Newbie here. What kind of gear do i need for surf and pier at the OBX? Rod and reel wise. Also, looking to come down in the spring (my fishin' partner is anxious) or should we hold off until fall. Headin' to SC early winter with my wife so this fall is out. Headin' to N Myrtle Beach to visit my brother. Wife plans on the casino boat and i plan on fishin'.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Well of course the answer kinda depends on your budget. And also what you want to target. If you want to just catch some fish that you can fry & eat... and you don't care about the gear holding up long term, then you can get a couple 7' walmart rigs and fish those off the pier & in the wash from the surf to catch things like whiting (sea mullet), pompano, flounder, spot, blowtoad & maybe more. If you wanna target red drum then you want a longer rod & better reel, you can get by with cheaper stuff, but if you can afford it I would recommend a SL20SHa or SL30SHa w/ an 11' surf casting rod. The combo will prolly cost ya around $250. 

Anyhow just let folks know what you're after & what you're budget is & you can prolly get more responses.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

What's your fishing experience? You trying the surf/Hatty out for the first time?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

skamaniac said:


> Newbie here. What kind of gear do i need for surf and pier at the OBX? Rod and reel wise. Also, looking to come down in the spring (my fishin' partner is anxious) or should we hold off until fall. Headin' to SC early winter with my wife so this fall is out. Headin' to N Myrtle Beach to visit my brother. Wife plans on the casino boat and i plan on fishin'.


IF you are a novice at saltwater fishing: Go to Avon pier,they can rent you the tackle and set you up with the bait and tackle you need right there.. Good place to learn saltwater.. Fall IS the best time,although spring will work,as long as water temps are up a bit.. Reason I say this is because you can learn and see what kind of tackle the other folks are using.. If you have a question about the tackle being used it's right there,just ask the questions...


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Jumping in with green feet I always suggest a rod and reel setup that you can fish anywhere with and catch the MAJORITY of fish with. If I were you I would go "light" with a 9' medium action rod and a spinning reel. Not sure what your price range is but you can't go wrong with the setup below which is very user friendly.......

9' Tica Dolphin spinning rod paired up with a Daiwa BG20 (black and gold) reel.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

If you are going to fish the surf at OBX you are going to need a decent rod that can sling a minium of 7-8oz plus bait. I recommend for starters an OM(oceanmaster)C 12ft. with a Penn 525 mag. The OM12 is a beast of a rod and will last you an eternity. The only caveat is that its on the heavy side. If you want to go lighter go with a TICA surf rod. 
Just my two cents.

Tightlines 
TM62


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Jumping in with green feet I always suggest a rod and reel setup that you can fish anywhere with and catch the MAJORITY of fish with. If I were you I would go "light" with a 9' medium action rod and a spinning reel. Not sure what your price range is but you can't go wrong with the setup below which is very user friendly.......
> 
> 9' Tica Dolphin spinning rod paired up with a Daiwa BG20 (black and gold) reel.


Amen. If you're not targeting drum (and a newbie probably isn't), there is NO need for a 12' rod and a 525/SL20...


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

My "flea" setup is a 9' steelhead rod with a Shimano Spheros 4000. I have caught everything from Pompano to Big Drum on what most people would call a "switch" (lol).......


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 23, 2010)

DrumintheSuds said:


> My "flea" setup is a 9' steelhead rod with a Shimano Spheros 4000. I have caught everything from Pompano to Big Drum on what most people would call a "switch" (lol).......


I have several Steelhead rods and think i may find a saltwater reel for one of them. Thanx!!


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

skamaniac said:


> I have several Steelhead rods and think i may find a saltwater reel for one of them. Thanx!!


You can't beat the action and "bite detection" of a steelhead rod in the surf. Plus they are built to handle bigger fish. It's like having a strong noodle rod......These rods have changed my fishing strategy from top to bottom!


----------

